# Schwinn Project...not a bike



## marching_out (Jul 3, 2017)

So this has been on my list of things to do since I purchased two in-store Schwinn advertising pieces last fall. I got both pieces at a local auction for $25. There were several Schwinn pieces most of which were way out of my price range, including a neon Schwinn sign that went for around a grand. I thought I did pretty well just walking out of there with these...lots of money in the room. Whoever had these before me bundled the letters in the original store slogans. I did some interweb research and verified the slogans as they were bundled. I picked the colors based on some of the old Schwinn sign colors I ran across. I haven't started the second sign yet but will post picts when I get it finished. Curios if these slogans are rare or not. Let me know what you think


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 3, 2017)

Great job !!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 3, 2017)

Looks awesome! I love them.


----------



## marching_out (Jul 30, 2017)

Second sign finished last weekend. Glad to have them both finished so I can start on the next bike!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 30, 2017)

Excellent - you were the right person to pick those letters up !


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 5, 2017)

Super nice job! Garage art at its best! Looks like they just came out of the dealership! Joe


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2017)

Excellent job!   I believe Schwinn started using that slogan in the mid 60's when they were trying to reach adult buyers for their new lightweights.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 6, 2017)

Sweet signs! Nicely done.


----------



## jjhabbs (Dec 24, 2017)

I have been looking for the white lettered sign. Ride a schwinn ..its fun.. for a long time..great find.


----------

